# Think my dogs in the first stages of labour



## Skyebulldog (May 24, 2017)

Hi I'm new here! My dog is 60 days into her pregnancy and this afternoon about 12pm she been digging the garden up her pen my beds and anything she can get her claws in! She off her food and we took a temp at it read 37.0 at 1.30pm she still panting heavy and in deep sleeps now it's 17.51 today she was just sick and I took another temp and it read 36.2 is this her first stage of Labour and should I expect puppies in 24hrs


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Skyebulldog said:


> Hi I'm new here! My dog is 60 days into her pregnancy and this afternoon about 12pm she been digging the garden up her pen my beds and anything she can get her claws in! She off her food and we took a temp at it read 37.0 at 1.30pm she still panting heavy and in deep sleeps now it's 17.51 today she was just sick and I took another temp and it read 36.2 is this her first stage of Labour and should I expect puppies in 24hrs


Sounds quite possibly like it, Once the temperature has dropped to 37.2 or less then the first stage of labour should start within 24 hours, from what you describe it does sound like it. Is this a first litter? I also notice your user name is Skyebulldog. If she is a bulldog then you are probably aware that although some lines are self whelping a lot of them do have issues and need C-sections. The following link is a hand check list for signs that things might nor be going as they should. It obviously doesn't tell you everything but is handy quick t read check list.

https://www.medicanimal.com/Canine-...problems-during-and-post-whelping/a/ART111510

This is a handy check list too from item 9 down

http://www.akc.org/dog-breeders/responsible-breeding/


----------



## Skyebulldog (May 24, 2017)

Thanks for the reply she an American bulldog her first litter! She in and out of deep sleeps and still panting done another temp reading and its gone up to 36.6 is that normal to ?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Her behaviour sounds typical of early labour.

You may well find the intermittent panting will become constant as labour progresses and she will begin to tremble/shiver.

Do you have a whelping box set up for her?


----------



## Skyebulldog (May 24, 2017)

Yes her whelping box have been set up for 2 weeks. She panting heavy and fast her temp have risen from 36.2 to 36.6 is that normal


----------



## Skyebulldog (May 24, 2017)

Her eyes are like really red to


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I never used to take temperatures. I believe a heavily pregnant bitch has enough discomfort without having her temp taken twice a day.

I used to just watch for the signs of early labour and your bitch seems to me to be in early labour.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Are you sure she's not too hot?

At this point, she's better off on the cooler side.


----------



## Skyebulldog (May 24, 2017)

She def not to hot she in a cool shaded quiet room with her whelp pen is ! She been like this since 12pm she never normally pants constant all day so I'm assuming it's first stages of Labour if took her last temp and il just leave her be now just wanted to check if it has dropped and it has so this first stage should last12-24 hrs? Then 2nd stage?


----------



## Skyebulldog (May 24, 2017)

Also I'm concerned that her boobs ain't very leaky or that full is that normal others a little milk as you can see her blobs have gone bigger or will her milk come when pups are born?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

If she's in labour, you will soon know.

Taking her temperature won't make any difference now, but keep her with you or sleep downstairs with her tonight. 

Bitches don't normally produce milk until they deliver their first pup.


----------



## Skyebulldog (May 24, 2017)

I'm sleep downstairs with her to keep an eye on her ! Thanks that's a relif I was worried about her milk thank you for replying xx


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I really would not take her temperature again. I have to say I have never had a bitch dig and pant and wait 24 hours. They have normally had the first one in a couple of hours. I hope she has had them now.


----------



## Skyebulldog (May 24, 2017)

Blitz said:


> I really would not take her temperature again. I have to say I have never had a bitch dig and pant and wait 24 hours. They have normally had the first one in a couple of hours. I hope she has had them now.


All healthy and well thank you x


----------



## Pugmum1 (May 29, 2017)

Any update


----------



## Skyebulldog (May 24, 2017)

Yes mam pups doing well! But is it normal nor her to dig still it only happens now and again it's not constant ?? X


----------



## Pugmum1 (May 29, 2017)

How many did she have? 

Maybe she's still nesting trying to fix her bedding for pups? Otherwise I'm not sure.


----------



## Skyebulldog (May 24, 2017)

It's out in the garden she digs its not constant vet came her 24hrs after her Labour everything with her and pups seem fine and it seems to have stopped today she has had 6 chunky babies heaviest weighing 502g when we weighed her at birth they all are gaining weight lovely x


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

So long as the Vet has seen her and is happy and she has no discharge, I wouldn't worry about a little digging at this point.

Is she eating well?


----------



## Skyebulldog (May 24, 2017)

Yes I had the vet out straight away after birth to check puppies over and my girl! Yes she eat little bits of raw meats and her puppy food and drinking plenty ! Her appitite is a lot better today she leaves pups for a rest now and again she comes in to visit us while her babies are sleeping I assume that's normal x


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Skyebulldog said:


> Yes I had the vet out straight away after birth to check puppies over and my girl! Yes she eat little bits of raw meats and her puppy food and drinking plenty ! Her appitite is a lot better today she leaves pups for a rest now and again she comes in to visit us while her babies are sleeping I assume that's normal x


Normally, for around the first week, bitches tend to be very reluctant to leave their pups.

As time goes on, they will leave the pups now and then and for extended periods as the pups grow.

So long as she's spending the majority of her time with them and the pups are well fed and warm, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Skyebulldog (May 24, 2017)

She always with pups they very well fed and warm she tens to scrumple the blankets around then before she leaves them and she makes she they fed and sleeping before she comes in to see us and she spends about 10 mins with us and she back and for checking in that ten mins she goes back then x


----------

